# Exhaust planning. What should I get!?



## JordanNaylor (Feb 3, 2013)

I'v run into a dilemma recently, as i'm a big fan of having a good sounding exhaust on a car, i'v had one on every car i'v owned previously, albeit just a different back-box chucked on the end.
However, the issue i'v always run into with this; every so often I have to do a long motorway drive, maybe carrying a few family members, and this is where a loud exhaust is one of the most annoying things i'v every come across. I even paid to have a completely new OEM system put on my VW polo after I got so annoyed with the volume of the exhaust.

So now, I'm getting bored of no nice exhaust sound on my 1.6 cruze after 7 months of owning her. And to get a few more horses out of the stables I was thinking a full 2.5" decat system with dual exit chrome oval tips. This way it would sound incredible, and look sleek an stylish, not stupid and boyracer-like.

Something a little like this:








(p.s this shape astra has exactly the same chassis as the Cruze :] )

But then again, I really dont want it to be blaring out at full loudness at 70MPH on the motorways on a 7 hour drive with all my family inside. They would probably put forks through my neck and continue on foot with bleeding ears.

So, whats the best route to go down? 

All i can think of so far is i'v recently seen systems with remote valves in them to redirect the air. But surely that will cost a fortune?

Cheers

Jordan


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

11-12 CHEVY CRUZE EXHAUST - BOLT ON - (STAINLESS - 2.5 IN) try this


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Mods?

We are running two threads on the same subject.

Consider combining them?

Rob


----------



## JordanNaylor (Feb 3, 2013)

cruzey13 said:


> 11-12 CHEVY CRUZE EXHAUST - BOLT ON - (STAINLESS - 2.5 IN) try this


I'll chack that out, thanks!



Robby said:


> Mods?
> 
> We are running two threads on the same subject.
> 
> ...


Care to link me to this? My engine is also not the same as the USA models. This is an engine related topic I feel, I wouldn't call it a 'mod' as such.


----------

